# Valencia raw in the shell peanuts.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Anybody know of a grower between va and ga.?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Call Suffolk Chamber. They are the "PEANUT CAPITOL".


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Valencia Peanuts*

Grandpaw used to raise them. He is long passed. I remember digging day and laying them out to dry. Then eating way too many and getting a stomach ache.
They were small peanuts and had a red skin. 

They were really good peanuts. No clue where you can get them now.
There is a really big grower in NC but I have no clue if they grow them.
There name is Houston.

7329 Albert Street
Dublin, NC 28332
(910) 862-2136

I know they sell them raw in the shell and out of the shell. I prefer the raw ones. Just not sure if it is the variety you are looking for.


Hope that helps..

Darin


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

sunlandinc.com


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

A friend of mine is the biggest peanut producer in Va.. I need to contact him anyway i'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks Finger and smoldrn.*

I boil them. 4 main cultures of nuts, Valencia being the sweetest and most preferred for boiling. Sunland seems to have the best prices when I found it a couple of weeks ago. Just wondered if anyone locally was growing anymore. Thanks again.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't know what kind he was growing. I know they were good when I ate some as they were drying in the field. That was awesome ready made snack after the morning hunt. I'll find out


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks*

Sf


----------

